# CK Airtime



## Christian Sch. (20. Februar 2008)

Herr CK ist wieder am Stylen ... 

...ob sich Sam Hill auch so auf die Saison vorbereitet  



http://www.littermag.com/2008/news/newsarticle.php?newsID=1091


und noch ein neues Foto...


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Februar 2008)

ob sich sam hill auch so vorbereitet ist völlig egal,denn er ist so doer so wesentlich schneller als kovarik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Sch. (10. März 2008)

Da stimme ich dir sehr zu...

die Ironie war auch auf Herrn CK bezogen...

aber ohne CK-Air-Shows wäre es auch langweilig


----------



## xMARTINx (10. März 2008)

stylemäßig ist kovarik der hammer,das er schnell sein kann hat er auch bewiesen,hwäre cool wenn er mal wieder was im wc reissen könnte


----------



## Christian Sch. (10. März 2008)

Tja, das wird sehr spannend...

diese Saison wird aber überhaupt, durch die ganzen Wechsel sehr
spannend...siehe z.B. Matti bei Intense !

Ich persönlich hoffe aber auch sehr, dass diese Saison das Glück
mal wieder auf der Seite von Nathan Rennie ist und nicht wie
in der letzten Saison...der Typ ist einfach cool !


----------

